# Remote citronella collar



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My friend used one on her chatty corgi bc her landlord said last chance, and it did shut him up lol. The problem is he is a clever dog and is wise to if he has the collar on or not.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

We used one for Gretzky, and it helped somewhat. The effectiveness for us was reduced because the spray got caught in his ruff.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

We've seen mixed results. I wouldn't say that it causes harm - but it's not 'harmless' - if it changes, behavior it is unpleasant to dogs. I have no reason to believe that these are more humane than an electronic collar to address barking.

There are many other ways that can reduce barking - though most other options take (more) effort to implement. We have seen some odd or unwanted behaviors as a result of the use of these products - sometimes other inappropriate behavior that replaces the barking.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Does she bark if you're there with her?


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks all for your responses. Yes she still barks in the garden if we are out there.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Using a remote citronella collar is not like an e-collar at all. Dogs don't like the smell of citronella, even the scentless citronella. Citronella Collars interrupt the dogs so they can be redirected to appropriate behavior. Most units have 3 settings: 1) warning beep, 2) short spray, 3) slightly longer spray. There is no way you can over spritz the dog. Even the longer spray is so quick.... like a nano-second. When dogs are taught that the beep is first followed by the the spritz, they usually stop after the warning beep. When training, be sure to use your cue word, something like "quiet" or "enough". If that doesn't work, follow with a beep. If dog continues to bark that is when you hit the spray. 

Remote collars are controlled by the handler/owner which is why it's called remote. Other collars are triggered by the vibrations of the barking. Some dogs with those types of collars learn to bark around the correction. With remote, they can't because you are controlling the correction.

My newcomer had to go thru a cycle of wearing the remote citronella collar. I never made the collar out to be a bad thing for her. I always put it on her in an upbeat manner so she didn't associate the sight of it with negativity. She willingly approached when she saw me take it out. 

Sometimes you need to nip an issue in the bud before it becomes a major problem, especially if you have neighbors.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I do believe most dogs, if they could express their choice, would prefer an ecollar to a citronella collar. My dogs hate hate hate the smell of citronella, they run and hide if they see me get anything with citronella out. The benefit an ecollar has that a citronella collar does not is when the correction from an ecollar is done, it is done. The scent of citronella will continue to be there long after the correction is over.

I have heard of people putting water in the collar instead of citronella, so the dog gets a little surprising squirt of water without the lingering yucky scent. I can see this working for some dogs, not for others.


----------

